

Manifesto of a murderer - spottiness
http://www.economist.com/blogs/newsbook/2011/07/norway-attacks

======
phyllotaxis
Related:
[http://mobile.salon.com/news/opinion/glenn_greenwald/2011/07...](http://mobile.salon.com/news/opinion/glenn_greenwald/2011/07/23/nyt/index.html)

